# best cam style for finger bows



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

I really like the Hoyt Z3 cam.5 it's fast/big (on the short bows) and smooth with both 65% and 75% draw stops. I am going to try the new spiral-x on my Ultra Elite which now has C2 that are smoother than the Z3 but not faster. The spirals are the fastest of the Hoyt line. dd


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

personally , I like a smooth cam with a brick for a backwall , Hoyts cam & 1/2 + is fitting the bill nicely right now , I know there are still a bunch of finger shooters that like the old round wheel set up with a nice valley , I used to also , but have since changed oppinion , get the draw length dead nuts and a hard wall , and that bow will shoot the best for me with my style ........


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

There seem to be two basic schools of thought on this: the round wheel and long ATA crowd and the cam with shorter ATA shooters. I started out the fomer but switched. Personally, note that you may find you don't agree with me, I like ATAs around 42" with cams that have a solid wall, like ia bhtr suggests. I found wheels with long ATAs gave me near terminal target panic, although they are smooth and fun to shoot I think the mushy wall and long valley was more than my brain could handle. Bows I'm currently shooting that I like are Mathews Apex (my current favorite), Hoyt UltraElite with XT3500 limbs and C2 cams and Hoyt Vantage X8 with XT2000 limbs and Cam & 1/2 Plus cams. I find the 42" ATA is long enough for me, although I drop my pointer finger off the string at anchor, and the short valley and hard wall do not allow me to creep or twang the string - much, LOL. Cams and shorter ATAs do give you more speed but that alone is not a very reason for using such bows, in my humble opinion.


----------



## smokin12ring (Dec 4, 2002)

shooting the spirals for 4 years on a ultratec w/3000 limbs 40ata love the hard wall ...the wheel bow with a valley was the old school but my groups are better and if you even think about letting go of the shot it is gone with the spirals just a better release


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Lever action for me.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

jerrytee said:


> Lever action for me.


you mean a Winchester model 94 ??????????


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

smokin12ring said:


> shooting the spirals for 4 years on a ultratec w/3000 limbs 40ata love the hard wall ...the wheel bow with a valley was the old school but my groups are better and if you even think about letting go of the shot it is gone with the spirals just a better release


Is that the old spirals or the new Spiral-x. I have a set of new on order for my 05 Ultra Elite. However, I have been told that the old spiral's set better in the valley and don't try to jump out if you let down? dd


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Double D....I've owned bows with old, and new Spirals,and I can see much, if any, difference...This is with shooting them with a Hook and Loop, and with Fingers...I've found that the biggest thing with Fingers, and Spirals, is getting proper cam rotation, and timing the draw stops....Call me crazy, but I liked the Spirals better when they were a little bit under-rotated....Pulled a bit smoother, and had a tad bit more valley.....Arrow speed wasnt much different, at least not enough to worry about...An under-rotated Spiral is still FAST, and still has a hard back wall......That being said, at this point, I still am loving (preferring) the C-2's over Spirals....I've talked with the Hoyt Rep., and alot of hard-core Hoyt shooters, and have been told that the only difference in the old Spirals, and the new Spiral X cams, is that Hoyt changed the cam lobe a little bit, to help remove the cam lean that the older Spirals were known for.....Draw cycle, and arrow speed, and valley, holding characteristics, let-off, and back wall are pretty much identical....Hope that this helps You out.........Jim


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

ia bhtr said:


> you mean a Winchester model 94 ??????????


Monster or Oneida.:wink:


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

ia bhtr said:


> personally , I like a smooth cam with a brick for a backwall , Hoyts cam & 1/2 + is fitting the bill nicely right now , I know there are still a bunch of finger shooters that like the old round wheel set up with a nice valley , I used to also , but have since changed oppinion , get the draw length dead nuts and a hard wall , and that bow will shoot the best for me with my style ........


I agree


----------



## clar 6 (Nov 27, 2004)

*spirals*

i was told they are the same - cosmedic difference only.






DDSHOOTER said:


> Is that the old spirals or the new Spiral-x. I have a set of new on order for my 05 Ultra Elite. However, I have been told that the old spiral's set better in the valley and don't try to jump out if you let down? dd


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

I like hard cams with solid walls and short valleys.


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

Hollowpoint said:


> I like hard cams with solid walls and short valleys.


ME TOO.

Robert


----------

